# PC aus einem Netzwerk über Inet anpingen



## daredevil (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
wie kann man z.B. einen Computer in einem Netzwerk, das eine Verbindung zum Internet hat, anpingen. Über die Internet-IP, die der Router vom Provider zugewiesen bekommt, gehts auf jedenfall nicht. Ich will auch mit einem Freund Konferenzen mit NetMeeting machen, aber wir gehen beide nur über einen Router ins Internet und haben keine Ahnung wie wir uns verbinden sollen.
Deswegen würde ich gerne generell wissen wie man sich mit solch einem Computer "verbindet", bzw. wie seine IP heißt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke schonmal im Voraus
daredevil


----------



## Hagen Oppermann (30. Januar 2004)

*Genauer ...*

ping <Freund IP>

Allerdings bezweifele ich, das Ihr wirklich über einen "Router" ins "Internet" geht.
Es wird wohl eher ein Proxyserver, Nat-Gateway oder ähnliches sein. Schreib genauer was Du hast, sonst kann dir kein Mensch helfen.

Sollte es wirklich ein Router sein und zur Sicherheit eine Accesslist darauf laufen, wofür Dein ping-Problem spricht, bleibt Dir nur die Adresse Deines Netmeetingclint's rein und raus komplett frei zu schalten. Da Netmeeting H323 spricht und H323 nicht mal von den neuen Applikationfirewalls der Fa. CisKo sicher erkannt und selektiert werden kann (man möge mich verbessern, aber bitte mit Quellenangaben) ist dies die einzige wenn auch bescheidene Lösung.

m.f.G. Hagen


----------



## daredevil (30. Januar 2004)

*2ter versuch*

Hallo Hagen,
also ich gehe über einen Router von NETGEAR ins Internet, bei meinem Freund ist es ähnlich, was für einen Router er genau hat weiß ich jetzt nicht. Da ich in Sachen Netzwerk ein Newbie bin, hab ich leider so gut wie kein Wort verstanden von dem was du geschrieben hast. Ich weiß weder was ne Accesslist is, noch weiß was *H323* ist. Aber du könntest mir nochmal erklären was du mit 


> bleibt Dir nur die Adresse Deines Netmeetingclint's rein und raus komplett frei zu schalten.


meinst. 
Aber nochmal zu meinem Problem:
Wenn ich ins Internet gehe, ist meine Netzwerk-IP 192.168.0.4, der Router hat intern die 192.168.0.1 und bekommt beim einloggen ins Inet eine IP mit 80.... zugewiesen, bei meinem Freund siehts ähnlich aus. Ich weiß jetzt nicht welche IP ich verwenden müsste um Datenpakete zu dem Rechner von meinem Freund zu schicken (z.B. Ping, NetMeeting, selbstgeschriebene Chatprogramme usw.)

Ich hoffe diesmal verstehst du was ich meine
daredevil


----------



## fluessig (30. Januar 2004)

Geht doch beide in IRC und macht eine /dns <nickname> Anfrage.
Da sollte die IP doch dastehen oder?

Oder schau einfach mal auf diese Seite:
IP rausfinden


----------



## Moosehead (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo daredevil,

in Deiner Routerkonfiguration, 

wahrscheinlich eine HTML Konfiguration über einen Browser erreichbar wenn Du die IP eingibst,

wird es möglich sein, Netmeeting und die erforderlichen Ports freizuschalten.
Dort musst Du die Private-IP Adresse deines Rechners angeben und die Portnummer.
Habe in einer Portliste die Nummern 1720, 1731, 1732 gefunden.

Dein Kumpel muss dann bei Netmeeting die IP-Adresse verwenden, die Du 
von Deinem Provider bekommen hast. 
Dein Router wird Netmeeting dann zu Dir durchrouten.

Gib laut, ob´s was gebracht hat!


Bis denne, 
Moosehead


----------



## daredevil (1. Februar 2004)

*Es geht*

Danke Moosehead
so wie du es gesagt hast funktioniert NetMeeting und alles andere auch.

daredevil


----------



## legolasDD (24. März 2004)

*Re: Es geht*



> _Original geschrieben von daredevil _
> *Danke Moosehead
> so wie du es gesagt hast funktioniert NetMeeting und alles andere auch.
> 
> daredevil *



wie sind denn deine genauen einstellungen und welchen router genau benutzt du?

habe nämlich bei mir das gleiche problem, aber es noch nicht beseitigen können, trotz einigem spielen mit portforwarding usw.

wäre nett eine antwort per e-mail zu bekommen..

steht ja in meinem profil..

danke


----------

